# Verifikation Not-Aus-Leistungsschalter



## daniel80 (21 September 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

geht um folgendes Bauteil: SENTRON Leistungsschalter | Kompaktleistungsschalter 3VA | 3VA10* (aus Siemens-Bibliothek in SISTEMA integriert)

Folgende Fragen zur Bewertung - gern eure Erfahrungen hierzu. 
- PLr: Wie würdet ihr den Performance Level bewerten? 
- Welche Kategorie liegt vor - müssen zwei Schalter für eine Kat. 3 eingebaut werden?
- Der T10d Wert dieses Bauteils wird mit 14,6 Jahren (B10d = 7000 Zyklen, 2malige Betätigung (an / aus) pro Tag). Was bedeutet der Wert im Vergleich zum MTTFd, der bei 146 Jahren liegt und welche Maßnahmen sind zu ergreifen, mal abgesehen von regelmässigen Funktionsprüfungen?

Danke!


----------



## stevenn (21 September 2022)

daniel80 schrieb:


> - Welche Kategorie liegt vor - müssen zwei Schalter für eine Kat. 3 eingebaut werden?


ja natürlich, wie willst du sonst Kat. 3 erreichen?


daniel80 schrieb:


> - Der T10d Wert dieses Bauteils wird mit 14,6 Jahren (B10d = 7000 Zyklen, 2malige Betätigung (an / aus) pro Tag). Was bedeutet der Wert im Vergleich zum MTTFd, der bei 146 Jahren liegt


diese Frage verstehe ich nicht. Was meinst du mit "was bedeutet der Wert im Vergleich..."?


----------



## daniel80 (21 September 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> diese Frage verstehe ich nicht. Was meinst du mit "was bedeutet der Wert im Vergleich..."?


Der Reihe nach: Gem. Bild 5 (EN ISO 13849-1:2015), ist für die Bewertung des PL der MTTFd Wert erforderlich. Bisher hatte ich immer das "Glück", einen relativ hohen MTTFd Wert zu bekommen, daher hat mich der T10d Wert nicht weiter gekümmert. Der o.g. T10d Wert liegt ja innerhalb der Lebensdauer der Komponente, und nach der Logik müsste der Schalter nach 14.6 Jahren ausgewechselt werden (so zumindest die Vorgabe lt. SISTEMA). Demgegenüber finde ich einen MTTFd Wert mit der Kategorie "hoch" (> 30 Jahre). 

Wenn ich stur nach dem MTTFd Wert gehe (146 Jahre), dann müsste ich doch davon ausgehen, den Schalter erst nach 146 Jahren (und nicht "schon" nach 10% der Zeit) auswechseln zu müssen (also gar nicht). Inwieweit ist der T10d Wert hier maßgebend?


----------



## daniel80 (21 September 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> ja natürlich, wie willst du sonst Kat. 3 erreichen?
> 
> [...]



Vielleicht liege ich mit meiner Risikobewertung auch falsch - Es geht hier ja um ein Schaltelement eines Schaltschrank-Hauptschalters, also die letzte Schutzmaßnahme vor Schutz vor elektrischem Schlag, nachdem alle anderen Maßnahmen (Verdrahtung nach Norm etc.) durchgeführt wurden. Ist in dem Fall das Schaltelement genauso zu betrachten, wie das Not-Halt-Kontaktelement (idR PLd)? Gern Erfahrungswerte hierzu.


----------



## s_kraut (21 September 2022)

hm also ich hab noch nie eine Schaltanlage mit zwei Hauptschaltern gesehen.

eddit: doch, aber nur wenn es mehrere Einspeisezweige gab. Nie jedoch um irgendwelche Redundanzen herbei zu führen. Denn es gelten doch die 5 Sicherheitsregeln.

Kann sein, dass solche mechanischen Leistungsschalter eher nach den Prinzipien bemessen werden und nicht nach Propablistik?


----------



## marscho (22 September 2022)

Hinweis zur Transparenz: Beinhaltet tlw. Bilder meiner Arbeit, sollte nicht als Werbung verstanden werden 

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass hier was durcheinander geworfen wird.

*MTTFd/B10d*


daniel80 schrieb:


> - Der T10d Wert dieses Bauteils wird mit 14,6 Jahren (B10d = 7000 Zyklen, 2malige Betätigung (an / aus) pro Tag). Was bedeutet der Wert im Vergleich zum MTTFd, der bei 146 Jahren liegt und welche Maßnahmen sind zu ergreifen, mal abgesehen von regelmässigen Funktionsprüfungen?


Mich würde interessieren, ob du wirklich einen MTTFd-Wert UND einen B10d-Wert gleichzeitig bekommen hast?

Wenn ich mir etwa das Datenblatt vom 3VA1010-2ED32-0AA0 anschaue, finde ich da gerade gar keine Werte.

Wenn ich in Sistema schaue, sehe ich beim 3VA10 in der VDMA-Bibliothek folgendes:


Relevant hier: B10 mit 7000 Zyklen, RDF von 100% (B10d somit gleich) und auch Gerätetyp 3 (zum Verständnis).

Geräte dieses Typs sind verschleißbehaftet, erhalten somit ihren B10d-Wert und keinen MTTFd (oder auch PFHd) Hier werden die Werte nach folgendem Schema ermittelt:


*MTTFd als berechneter Wert*

Hier komme ich bei 2x täglich schalten (365 Tage) auf *95,9 Jahre MTTFd* bzw. *T10d=9,6* Jahre. Falls eine Verringerung der jährlichen Schalthäufigkeit angenommen wurde (5-Tage-Woche oder so?), kommt hier natürlich was anderes raus. Der MTTFd beschreibt ja nur die *mittlere* Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit. T10d hingegen beschreibt nach welcher Zeit *10%* der Bauteile *gefährlich *ausgefallen sind. Das kann man auch mit den beiden Formeln überschlägig verifizieren (daraus ergibt sich, das T10D 1/10 von MTTFD sein muss):


Somit: Das entsprechende Bauteil muss nach 9,6 Jahren ausgetauscht werden. Da ändert auch eine Herstellerangabe einer Gebrauchsdauer nichts daran.

*EDIT:* Zudem siehe auch ISO 13849-1 (Zitat):


> Das in C.4.2 angegebene Verfahren ergibt T10D,SW1A mit 11 364 Jahren und T10D,K1A mit 227 Jahren, die
> beide die Gebrauchsdauer von 20 Jahren überschreiten und aus diesem Grund die Notwendigkeit eines
> vorbeugenden Austauschs ausschließen.


Und im Gegensatz dazu


> Das in C.4.2 angegebene Verfahren ergibt T10D,SW1B mit 278 Jahren, T10D,K1B mit 5,5 Jahren und
> T10D,SW2 mit 13,9 Jahren, wobei die letzten beiden kürzer sind als die Gebrauchsdauer von 20 Jahren.
> Die Abschätzung von PL und PFH ist somit nur gültig, wenn K1B früher als nach 5,5 Jahren und SW2
> früher als nach 13,9 Jahren Betriebszeit ausgetauscht werden.





Spoiler: SISTEMA









*Anwendungsfall (zum Weglaufen ehrlich gesagt  )*

Siemens selbst hat ein Applikationsbeispiel (hab ich mal angehängt als PDF), bei dem der Trennschalter als Abschalteinrichtung einer Kategorie 2 genutzt wird.
Da ich das nicht alles neu schreiben will, zitiere ich mal frech:



> Da der Leistungsschalter keine Diagnosemöglichkeit wie z. B. Spiegelkontakte
> besitzt, kann er nicht als zweiter Funktionskanal in der Sicherheitsfunktion genutzt
> werden. Außerdem ist es impraktikabel den Leistungsschalter bei jeder
> Sicherheitsanforderung auszulösen, da er manuell zurückgesetzt werden muss.
> ...


Im Folgeabschnitt gibt es dann auch noch die Anmerkung, dass der DC am besten auf 90% verringert werden sollte.

Interessant auch folgende Anmerkung:


> Unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen kann bei einem Leistungsschalter eine
> Diagnose möglich sein. Notwendig dafür ist eine dynamische Überwachung des
> Leistungsschalters beim Ein- und Ausschalten. Möglich ist dies durch eine F-
> PLC mit entsprechender Möglichkeit des Fernantriebes zum Wiedereinschalten
> des Leistungsschalters. Dies ist ausführlich in folgendem FAQ beschrieben


Ach kommt, Jungs...


*Sinnhaftigkeit beim Hauptschalter*

Kurz gesagt aus meiner Sicht: Keine 😅

*EDIT:* Siehe aber Anmerkung zwei Posts unter mir.

Wenn man den Hauptschalter PL-mäßig bewerten würde, kommt man übrigens fast immer auf PLe (Tod, immer da, unsichtbar/nicht zu vermeiden). Sollte man die "Sicherheitsfunktion" des Freischaltens des Schranks etwa bei "Not-Aus" *wirklich *benötigen, macht es ohnehin nur Sinn, die Anlage auf Seite der Unterverteilung zu trennen (den Hauptschalter kann man von mir aus dann theoretisch über einen Unterspannungsauslöser auslösen, wenn man denn so will).


----------



## stevenn (22 September 2022)

daniel80 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wenn ich stur nach dem MTTFd Wert gehe (146 Jahre), dann müsste ich doch davon ausgehen, den Schalter erst nach 146 Jahren (und nicht "schon" nach 10% der Zeit) auswechseln zu müssen (also gar nicht). Inwieweit ist der T10d Wert hier maßgebend?


Schau mal in den BGIA report 2/2017 Seiten 255 und 256


----------



## stevenn (22 September 2022)

daniel80 schrieb:


> Vielleicht liege ich mit meiner Risikobewertung auch falsch - Es geht hier ja um ein Schaltelement eines Schaltschrank-Hauptschalters, also die letzte Schutzmaßnahme vor Schutz vor elektrischem Schlag, nachdem alle anderen Maßnahmen (Verdrahtung nach Norm etc.) durchgeführt wurden. Ist in dem Fall das Schaltelement genauso zu betrachten, wie das Not-Halt-Kontaktelement (idR PLd)? Gern Erfahrungswerte hierzu.


das kommt darauf an wovor du schützen willst. geht es "nur" um den elektr. Schlag bei Wartung- Instandhaltungsarbeiten. dann gelten die 5 sicherheitsregeln und ein normaler Hauptschalter. 
ist der hauptschalter deine einzige Risikominderungsmaßnahme, dann muss er unter umständen einen PL erfüllen


----------



## marscho (22 September 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> ist der hauptschalter deine einzige Risikominderungsmaßnahme, dann muss er unter umständen einen PL erfüllen


Davon bin ich nicht ausgegangen, ist aber natürlich richtig. Siehe hierzu unter anderem "Notwendigkeit und Ausführung von Not-Halt-Einrichtungen" der BGRCI für *Empfehlungen*.


----------



## Twirl (22 September 2022)

daniel80 schrieb:


> Vielleicht liege ich mit meiner Risikobewertung auch falsch - Es geht hier ja um ein Schaltelement eines Schaltschrank-Hauptschalters, also die letzte Schutzmaßnahme vor Schutz vor elektrischem Schlag, nachdem alle anderen Maßnahmen (Verdrahtung nach Norm etc.) durchgeführt wurden. Ist in dem Fall das Schaltelement genauso zu betrachten, wie das Not-Halt-Kontaktelement (idR PLd)? Gern Erfahrungswerte hierzu.


Finde es den völlig falsche Ansatz und sehr weit über das Ziel hinaus geschossen wenn du einen HS als Schutz gegen el. Schlag verwenden willst. Du müsstes da ja schon einen RCD haben o.ä.
Auch ist zweimal am Tag schalten des HS auch eher komisch, wie kommt denn deine Elektronik langfristig damit klar. Hat zwar nicht mit safety zu tun, solltest du aber im Hinterkopf behalten.

Wenn du tatsächlich Kat.3 für Schutz gegen elektrischen Schlag brauchst, ist meiner Meinung nach an anderer Stelle gewaltig was im Argen.

Ich kenne die Werte der 3VA Schalter auch „nur“ um Antriebe mit großer Leistung zu schalten. Daher die Werte. 

Erkläre vielleicht mal warum du denkst das zu brauchen.

Edit:
Hatte nicht aktualisiert vor dem Post und stevenn hat im Endeffekt das meiste schon gesagt


----------



## Elektriko (22 September 2022)

Es gibt Hauptschalter, die auch als Not-Aus Schalter benützt werden können, aber steht schon im Datenblatt.
Aber wenn wir über ein ganz normalen Hauptschalter sprechen, meiner Meinung nach ist keine Maßnahme, ist einfach ein Schalter. Muss ein Lasttrennschalter sein, und die Schaltleistung muss passen, aber nach abschalten müssen noch die 5 regeln gehalten werden


----------



## SPSAlex83 (23 September 2022)

daniel80 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> geht um folgendes Bauteil: SENTRON Leistungsschalter | Kompaktleistungsschalter 3VA | 3VA10* (aus Siemens-Bibliothek in SISTEMA integriert)
> 
> ...


Servus zusammen, 

vielleicht stehe ich ja auf dem Schlauch aber wie sollen wir einen PLr einschätzen ohne die Anwendung oder den Einsatzzweck genau zu kennen? Wie ist denn die Sicherheitsfunktion, die der Schalter erfüllen soll oder was ist die Aufgabenstellung?
Die Kat. liegt nicht vor sondern ergibt sich doch aus dem PLr und der gewählten Architektur der Schaltung?!
Es klingt so, als ginge es um das Freischalten von Spannung einer Anlage?! Geht es um sowas wie:
_"Ich mache eine Wartung und muss den Schaltschrank oder Spannungsführende Bauteile freischalten"_ ? 
Zunächst mal landet man bei Tod durch elektrischen Schlag nicht zwangsläufig auf PLe. Es hängt von der Häufigkeit und Dauer ab, die ich dieser Gefahr ausgesetzt bin und ob ich die Gefahr vermeiden kann. In meinen Augen (nach Risikograph) lande ich bei PLc da man der Gefahr äußerst selten ausgesetzt ist und weil man durchaus verhindern kann sich dieser überhaupt auszusetzen. 1. Dieser elektrischen Gefahr  setzt sich nur Fachpersonal aus, welches im Umgang mit Elektrik etc. geschult ist. Hier gelten die allg. Maßnahmen zum Schutz. 2. Wartung und Reparatur sind eher selten. Somit PLc (meine Einschätzung)
In meinen Augen würde es reichen, wenn ein entsprechend gekennzeichneter Not-AUS vorhanden ist, der sämtliche unter Spannung stehenden Teile sicher vom Netz trennt. Der oben genannte Schalter dient in meinen Augen nicht als offizielle Schutzmaßnahme wie Not-Aus. Der liegt ja auch im Schrank versteckt. 
Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich hier falsch liege aber: Ein Elektriker kann und muss durchaus auch unter Spannung an den Geräten arbeiten. Sicherungen und Schalter in der Art sind doch dann nur dazu da, einzelne Teile freizuschalten, oder?!
Es geht hier um den ungeschulten Bediener und anderes Personal. Hier muss eine Maschine zweifelsfrei vom Netz getrennt werden und das geht in meinen Augen über den gelb/rot gekennzeichneten Not-Aus Schalter (abschließbar).

VG


----------

